# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  danas RTL vijesti - o delimitaciji porodiljnih

## leonisa

petak, 06.04.007. RTL vijesti 18:45h
nasa Renata  :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

:D  Gledat cemo  :D

----------


## jadranka605

:/ fulali

----------


## ivarica

nisu pustili

----------


## Inesica

mozda ce biti asda, u ovim vjestima.
najavljen je prilog o porodiljnim

----------


## gejsha

Bilo je sinoc  :D  :D   Renata iz Rode i jos jedna zenska s bebačom neznam jel nasha il ne  :D  :D

----------


## Leina mama

Gledali  :D

----------


## aries24

a evo i u jutarnjem

ma jel to naša leica?   :Heart:

----------


## Dia

ima clanak i u metro expressu od srijede

----------


## momtobe

> Bilo je sinoc  :D  :D   Renata iz Rode i jos jedna zenska s bebačom neznam jel nasha il ne  :D  :D


He! To bijaše moja frendica (ponosni smajlić)

----------

